# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  American Idol 2006

## Patrick

Okay folks, we're down to 16 contestants left on American Idol.  Who is your favorite so far and why?  

I happen to like Kevin.   Although, I don't think he'll go much further. He was in the bottom 3 tonigth.  My wife happens to like Ace.

----------


## Keith

> Okay folks, we're down to 16 contestants left on American Idol. Who is your favorite so far and why? 
> 
> I happen to like Kevin. Although, I don't think he'll go much further. He was in the bottom 3 tonigth. My wife happens to like Ace.


I really like the short, 16 year old black girl (can't remember her name), because she has such a great stage presence and a strong, beautiful, voice.

----------


## Oki_Man5

The little blonde girl who lives with her grandfather.

Kellie Pickler

----------


## Subvertia

Kellie Pickler was a carhop at Sonic before the competition started. My husband (who works at Sonic Ind.) received a mass e-mail asking everyone to support the carhop!  :Smile: 

I personally favor...

Men: 
_Chris Daughtry_
_Taylor Hicks_
_Gedeon McKinney_

Women:
_Mandisa_
_Paris Bennett_
_Lisa Tucker_

I really want Chris or Mandisa to win, but I think Paris will win.

----------


## Faith

Definitely Chris Daughtry.  He has an awesome voice.  I like Paris as well.

----------


## sweetdaisy

Subvertia, I'm right there with you on the picks.  I like Chris, Taylor, & Mandisa the best.  The only thing I'm not crazy about with Paris is that she's just so young.

I do not like Kevin, nor do I understand why he's in the finals.

----------


## Faith

Ace is pretty cheesy acting.  Its really hard for me to picture Taylor as the "American Idol".  I know he is only 29 but with his hair and all he looks so much older.  I would be happy for him if he was to win but I just can't seem to picture it happening. The American Idol image in my mind is Kelly, Carrie, Clay, and Fantasia.

----------


## Patrick

*At look at the guys:* 

1. I don't think Kevin will make it much further, but I like him because I think he's a really nice kid. But, that doesn't make an American Idol. 

2. Concerning Taylor, I think he's made it this far because of his character and presentation, but I really don't think his voice is up there with other American Idols. He's not in there with the Clay Aikens, Rubens, Kelly Clarksons, etc. 

3. I really do think a guy will win this time. The guys are just so much better this time around than the women. It's really much harder to cut down the guys than it is the women. 

4. Will Makar is about as stiff as Al Gore. 

5. Sway got robbed, but it was his own fault in the song he chose. 

*At look at the girls:* 

1. I'm glad Brenna is gone. That girl was too much in love with herself. She was so cocky it was sick. 

2. I think Kellie Pickler is ditsy and has only gotten this far because she tries to be so nice. The lady's voice doesn't really stand out. Compare it to Carrie Underwood's and there's no comparison.  I think she's a typical blonde.   I don't see her as an American Idol though. 

3. I think Lisa Tucker has the best voice of any of them. I must say though, Paris is quite a cutie...she could pass for being 13. 

4. Melissa McGhee has to smoke. Her voice shows it. I don't care for it.

----------


## Patrick

My predicted Top 12: 

*Guys* (in order of how good I think they are): 

1. Chris
2. Elliot
3. Ace
4. Gedeon
5. Taylor
6. This is a toss up...the rest are on the same level.  I guess Kevin. 

*Girls*: 
1. Lisa Tucker
2. Mandisa
3. Ayla Brown
4. Paris
5. Kellie Pickler
6. Again, the rest are about the same...maybe Melissa

----------


## Patrick

I do think Taylor will make it to the top 6 overall though....he's well liked.  I'm just not sure about his vocals. 


Also, I think the Chicken Little thing about Kevin was pretty cruel.

----------


## Karried

_Chris Daughtry_   is my favorite but what can I say?  I'm a product of 80's bands.. bring on a raspy voice - I melt.

----------


## Jack

Taylor Hicks need to dye his hair black.

----------


## Jack

Only reason Kellie Pickler does so well is because she's sexy.

----------


## Faith

> Only reason Kellie Pickler does so well is because she's sexy.


She comes across as a very nice person, she comes from a broken home, and is another "farm girl" like Carrie Underwood.  Those are the main reasons why she is doing so well.

----------


## Jack

Yup, has absolutely nothing to do with her vocals.  Everyone feels sorry for her because her daddy is in prison.   That's just not what this show is all about.

----------


## asta2

Was Paula drunk last night?

----------


## Jack

I think she's upped her Lortabs again.

----------


## Keith

> I think she's upped her Lortabs again.


She was all over Simon, so she had to be on something.

----------


## Subvertia

Haha we noticed she was all over Simon too. Last night was really odd, it seemed like Randy was the third wheel almost. 
As for the singing. I hate to say that Starry Starry Night has been ruined for me. That kid has a great voice, but this is the second week in a row he's tried to cover a song he's obviously not familiar with.

----------


## MadMonk

^^^
I agree.  He butchered that song.  My wife has been watching this every night it's on and she convinced me to sit and watch it last night.  His was the first song I heard and I couldn't believe he had made it as far as he has.  Maybe he's better with other songs (I can't say), but I thought that the guy with the grey hair and the Ray Charles moves was better than any last night.  He may not be the best singer but, he's definately entertaining to watch.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Patrick

I agree as well. I like Kevin and think he has a great voice, but I think that was poor song choice.    I also think Elliot has a pretty poor song choice last night, although he'll sail through.     I don't think Bucky has a good voice at all.   

I'd have to say the 2 guys going tonight will be Kevin and Will Makar.

----------


## magicchord

Will and Bucky are outa here.

I like Taylor and Gedeon; Katherine and Mandisa.

----------


## magicchord

Paula's meds (for her health issues) make her loopy like that.

----------


## Faith

Is it just me or is anyone else getting tired of the Kellie Pickler innocent southern girl act?  She doesn't sing that well and you can totally tell that Simon has the hots for her.  If she was anyone else he would have already told her to pack her bags for home.

----------


## Oki_Man5

Nothing wrong with Kellie; she belted it out Tuesday night.

Are you jealous?

----------


## Keith

> Is it just me or is anyone else getting tired of the Kellie Pickler innocent southern girl act? She doesn't sing that well and you can totally tell that Simon has the hots for her. If she was anyone else he would have already told her to pack her bags for home.


Well, Bucky made it to the top 12, and so did Kellie. It's amazing how a southern girl can sing country and then sing rock and roll. I like the way she sings, and being pretty doesn't hurt either.

I can't believe that Kevin made it to the top 12 although, it is interesting to see the young uns make it this far.

I haven't really decided what guy I would like to see go all the way, but I do believe that Paris will blow the other girls away. She has a powerful voice. My wife thinks that Ace will blow the other guys away.

BTW, ole Paula looked sober and alert tonight. She is a beauty in the eyes of this beholder.

----------


## Jack

Kellie Pickler is a dit wit.   She has air between her ears.  That's the only reason guys like her.  

Kevin has a great tenor voice, he just needs to find better songs.  He'd probably do pretty well with songs from Josh Groban.

----------


## Jack

I think Ayla should've stayed.  Just bad song choice.    Also, I can't believe Gideon is gone.  I thought he was way better than Bucky.   Bucky can't sing.

----------


## Patrick

Gideon wasn't all that great, although I agree that Bucky has no voice.  It's only the type of music he chooses that fits him. 

I think Chris may have the best voice.  I can hear him on a radio someday. 

I don't really care for Paris. Personally, I think she acts pretty immature. 

I agree....I like Kevin, but I can't see him being an American Idol.  He's just a youngin like Paris. 

Mandisa has a voice.  That lady can howl.    

I'd bet that Chris and Mandisa are in the top 2.

----------


## Oki_Man5

As they have stated time and time again, it is not just the voice that can make one the American Idol; it is the entire package.

Guess which one I think has the entire package.

----------


## Faith

Oki Man5 no I'm not jealous!  Yes she has been able to pull off a few performances and sing good. I'm happy for her.  And you are probably right that she has more of the entire package than anyone else.  She is doing what it takes to keep fans and to win the competition.  I just feel like she is being fake most of the time and not real.  I also had read on Entertainment Weekly that she has been on TV and in a singing competition before.  People from her hometown said she isn't being truthful.

----------


## Patrick

> As they have stated time and time again, it is not just the voice that can make one the American Idol; it is the entire package.
> 
> Guess which one I think has the entire package.


This is supposed to be a singing competition. Not a modeling competition. If you want to see modeling, switch over to "America's Next Top Model."

And I don't give Taylor any points for his dancing either.  Want to see dancing, turn over to Dancing with the Stars.

----------


## Oki_Man5

Patrick says: "This is supposed to be a singing competition. Not a modeling competition."

I have to differ with that statement; this is an entire package competition wherein singing is only a part of it.

If you want a singing competition, I dunno where to tell you to go, but you surely are wrong about American Idol being only a singing competition.

Guess what, I cannot even carry a tune, yet I get to vote just like anyone else who might want to vote on it.

----------


## Keith

> Patrick says: "This is supposed to be a singing competition. Not a modeling competition."
> 
> I have to differ with that statement; this is an entire package competition wherein singing is only a part of it.
> 
> If you want a singing competition, I dunno where to tell you to go, but you surely are wrong about American Idol being only a singing competition.
> 
> Guess what, I cannot even carry a tune, yet I get to vote just like anyone else who might want to vote on it.


Seeing some of the outfits they are wearing, tells me that this is definitely not a modeling competition. Some of the clothes they wear are pathetic looking. The three judges look at stage appearance, voice tone, and body language.........nothing about modeling. 

When you model, you walk up and down a runway, showing off your clothes...I don't see that happening on American Idol.

----------


## Oki_Man5

Is the only thing a model shows off is clothes?  I think not!  Take a look at some of the models, and I think you will rethink your position.

Yes!  Victoria's Secret's girls show off panties and such, and the American Idol contestants model the entire package they have.

Guess what, Keith.  It is not the three judges who are making the selections at this point---it is the "me's" out there who make the calls or send the text messages, and I will guarantee you, this ole "me" is not voting anything concerning the voice---it is the rest of the package that I base my vote on.

By the way, I never said anything about modeling, but in effect, that is what they do---it is not clothes they model though, it is their appeal to the people who vote.  If you want to base your vote on the voice, more power to you, but that is not what my vote will be based on.

----------


## Keith

> Is the only thing a model shows off is clothes? I think not! Take a look at some of the models, and I think you will rethink your position.
> 
> Yes! Victoria's Secret's girls show off panties and such, and the American Idol contestants model the entire package they have.
> 
> Guess what, Keith. It is not the three judges who are making the selections at this point---it is the "me's" out there who make the calls or send the text messages, and I will guarantee you, this ole "me" is not voting anything concerning the voice---it is the rest of the package that I base my vote on.
> 
> By the way, I never said anything about modeling, but in effect, that is what they do---it is not clothes they model though, it is their appeal to the people who vote. If you want to base your vote on the voice, more power to you, but that is not what my vote will be based on.


Maybe you should not be voting then. The voting is for the singers with the best voices and performances. If you are voting for "the rest of the package," then you don't know the concept to American Idol. BTW, I know that it's the people that are voting now, however, they would not have made it as far as they did without the votes of the judges. I actually don't waste my time text messaging my picks, because it is a waste of money. 

As you can very well see, the past American Idols have been making tons of recordings of songs. I don't know of any of them that won American Idol and decided to start modeling instead. I think you have your shows mixed up.

----------


## Oki_Man5

Ah! The truth finally comes out; if I do not agree with you and Patrick, then I surely do not know the issue---very predictable, Keith.  LOL

You know, on Skating with the Stars, the judges kept control of whom people could keep by giving themselves half of the points---the judges vote counted for half, and you factor in that people could call in or URL in and vote for up to three at the end, there was no way the "me's" could control the vote.

But with the judges not reserving control for themselves, the "me's" have control for whatever reason they want to vote.

My "American Idol" might be determined by the loveliness of a young lady's butt, and Jack might like the tall one who got dumped; Sweetdaisy might like the graying on the guy's hair, and there goes her vote.

And each of those votes count just as much as a vote by some jerk who thinks he knows voices.

----------


## Keith

> And each of those votes count just as much as a vote by some jerk who thinks he knows voices.


You have gone a little too far, Oki_Man. We were having a half way decent debate, and then you proceed to call me a jerk, which is name calling and against the TOS. I have sent you an e-mail that you need to read.

Patrick and I don't agree on a lot of things, but saying that .......".Ah! The truth finally comes out; if I do not agree with you and Patrick, then I surely do not know the issue---very predictable, Keith. LOL" is a very wrong statement. Patrick and I don't agree on a lot of things, and we don't both know "all the issues," however, we are allowed to agree to disagree with others.......yes, even you.

----------


## Oki_Man5

I can't help but wonder why you might think that comment would apply to you---it was obviously a non-definitized statement that might apply to anyone.

----------


## Keith

> I can't help but wonder why you might think that comment would apply to you---it was obviously a non-definitized statement that might apply to anyone.


Hmmm. let me think here......In the last 4 or 5 posts, I was the one talking about American Idol being more about singng and voices, and you were the one that said that it wasn't. The comment was directed towards me...that's a no-brainer.

----------


## Oki_Man5

Wondering if I had been in this discussion with Jack for instance or Midtowner or whomever, and I had made the same statement, would it have been taken the same way that it was namecalling of one specific individual?  

 :Busterbunny:  for cover. LOL  Cheney is on the loose.  LOL

----------


## Keith

> Wondering if I had been in this discussion with Jack for instance or Midtowner or whomever, and I had made the same statement, would it have been taken the same way that it was namecalling of one specific individual? 
> 
>  for cover. LOL Cheney is on the loose. LOL


Yes, it would have been taken the same way. If you have any further questions, please e-mail me or PM me. Please do not ask them in a post. 

Back to the topic, please.

----------


## Patrick

> Guess what, Keith. It is not the three judges who are making the selections at this point---it is the "me's" out there who make the calls or send the text messages, and I will guarantee you, this ole "me" is not voting anything concerning the voice---it is the rest of the package that I base my vote on.


Yup, you're entitled to your opinions on American Idol, just like you are here.  Most people do vote based on signing voice, because these people are competing for a recording contract.  They're not competing for a modeling contract.  But, like I said its your choice, because anyone can vote, and base their votes on whatever.

----------


## Patrick

> Ah! The truth finally comes out; if I do not agree with you and Patrick, then I surely do not know the issue---very predictable, Keith. LOL


Nobody said anything like that.   You're entitled to your view on the issue.  




> My "American Idol" might be determined by the loveliness of a young lady's butt, and Jack might like the tall one who got dumped; Sweetdaisy might like the graying on the guy's hair, and there goes her vote.
> 
> And each of those votes count just as much as a vote by some jerk who thinks he knows voices.


I was just saying that these people are trying to win a recording contract, not a modeling shoot.  Recording contracts are based on voice quality.    Most people tend to vote off those that can't sing, regardless of how they look.

----------


## Patrick

> And each of those votes count just as much as a vote by some jerk who thinks he knows voices.


And who would the jerk be that you're referring to?

----------


## Patrick

> I can't help but wonder why you might think that comment would apply to you---it was obviously a non-definitized statement that might apply to anyone.


Yeah.  It's just about like saying that someone that comes up with an excuse for jury duty has gone AWOL on their civic duty.   Wonder who that statement was referring to.

----------


## Jack

> Wondering if I had been in this discussion with Jack for instance or Midtowner or whomever, and I had made the same statement, would it have been taken the same way that it was namecalling of one specific individual? 
> 
>  for cover. LOL Cheney is on the loose. LOL


I've had enough people call me a jack ass on here. I don't put up with that crap either. 
Oki_Man5, get off of it, and let's get back to discussing American Idol.

And don't get your panties all in a wad when someone disagrees with you on the mission of American Idol.

----------


## MadMonk

I think the contest isn't based soley on singing talent.  The judges have repeatedly stated so.  The look, the mannerisms, and the talent is what makes up the "whole package" that I think should be considered.  American Idol is about finding a _star_, not just the best voice.

----------


## Patrick

> I think the contest isn't based soley on singing talent. The judges have repeatedly stated so. The look, the mannerisms, and the talent is what makes up the "whole package" that I think should be considered. American Idol is about finding a _star_, not just the best voice.


Okay, I can agree with that.

----------


## Keith

> I think the contest isn't based soley on singing talent. The judges have repeatedly stated so. The look, the mannerisms, and the talent is what makes up the "whole package" that I think should be considered. American Idol is about finding a _star_, not just the best voice.


I do like your definition of the "whole package." It beats the other definition that we have been hearing about.

----------


## Jack

I bet OkiMan's cheeks are turning red.

----------


## Oki_Man5

She gets my vote next time---my cell and my wife's cell and each of my many many e-mail addresses as well as my home phone---I shall be very busy after the next episode of American Idol. 

Thanks, Jack.

mmmmmmmm! She has what it takes to be an American Idol.

And, Guys, Thanks for finally agreeing that it is the "whole package" that is what makes a great American Idol.

----------


## Keith

> She gets my vote next time---my cell and my wife's cell and each of my many many e-mail addresses as well as my home phone---I shall be very busy after the next episode of American Idol. 
> 
> Thanks, Jack.
> 
> mmmmmmmm! She has what it takes to be an American Idol.
> 
> And, Guys, Thanks for finally agreeing that it is the "whole package" that is what makes a great American Idol.


It was MadMonks "whole package" that I agreed with, not yours. You were just looking at the body, and we were looking at their presentation, talent and mannerisms......that's what makes an American Idol,  not the outward beauty.

----------


## Patrick

> It was MadMonks "whole package" that I agreed with, not yours. You were just looking at the body, and we were looking at their presentation, talent and mannerisms......that's what makes an American Idol, not the outward beauty.


I concur.

----------


## sweetdaisy

This is one of the dumbest arguments I've ever seen on here.  UGH!

Kelli (kelly?) doesn't sing well, and she is an imbecile...I hope America can choose someone that actually know what the word minx means.

of course, they DO keep voting for Chicken Little...

----------


## Oki_Man5

Miss Daisy,  It is not the particular idol candidate who is the issue here; it is the right of the individual to vote for whomever he desires.

I best clarify that the contestant voted for must actually be a contestant, or the wolves that are hanging at the corner awaiting a slight imperfection to pounce upon might jump me.

The identity of the wolves is a No Brainer.

Pathetic!

----------


## MadMonk

"I'm a mink!"  :Doh:  

I guess nobody ever said that there was an IQ requirement for the show, but jeez!

----------


## Patrick

> Miss Daisy, It is not the particular idol candidate who is the issue here; it is the right of the individual to vote for whomever he desires.
> 
> I best clarify that the contestant voted for must actually be a contestant, or the wolves that are hanging at the corner awaiting a slight imperfection to pounce upon might jump me.
> 
> The identity of the wolves is a No Brainer.
> 
> Pathetic!


Glad to hear I'm a wolf. Have any more names you can dish out at Keith and me?

Let's see Keith is now a wolf and a jerk.  

I'm a wolf and I should be ashamed to look at myself in the mirror in the mourning and live in this country, because I won't commit to my civic duty.  

Thanks for being a nice guy Oki_Man5.

----------


## Patrick

Guys, let's get back on topic.    Your thoughts on American Idol?

----------


## bandnerd

Getting back to topic--frankly, I haven't watched a single episode.  I have been totally into it the last four seasons...even with "Fanfasia" whom I could not stand.  I just can't get into it anymore.

Possible burnout?  Probably.  Either that OR they keep replacing House, M.D. with AI which I am really not happy about.

----------


## Faith

Yes I concur that the "entire package" is what America basis their vote on.  However if you look at the previous winners Kelly, Ruben, Fantasia, and Carrie the winners who are the most succesful are the ones who can sing the best.  Kelly and Carrie.  Ruben appealed to more people as having the "entire package" but Clay who was runner-up has been more succesful than him in the "real" world.

----------


## Patrick

Just got through watching tonight's show. Wanted to give my opinion in order of my preference. 

1. Chris: I think Chris is way ahead of the pack. I don't think he's had a bad night yet. He really owned his Stevie Wonder song. 

2. Taylor Hicks: week after week this guy is extremely creative and has a unique voice. 

3. Katherine McPhee was pretty good. I was impressed. Simon even said whe reminded him of Kelly Clarkson, which I'd say was pretty right on. 

4. Lisa Tucker: This lady just has natural talent. That's really all I can say. 

5. Mandisa: Not her greatest performance, but she can still sing. She really wails. 

6. Paris: I'm not a big fan of Paris because I think she's immature the way she acts, but I will admit she has a great voice. This might have been one of her best performances. She was outstanding. 

7. Elliot Yamin: Great voice. Again, Stevie Wonder is challenging. He was still good, and has a great voice, but this wasn't his best night. 

8. Kevin Covais: my personal favorite. I think he did better tonight than in previous nights. It's obvious Simon doesn't like him. His relationship with Simon reminds me a lot of Scott Savol from last season. Anyhow, I thinkfor 16 years old, Kevin has a great tenor voice, but I don't think he's near the top. He's still interesting to watch. 

9. Ace: Not one of his best nights. Reminds me too much of Constatine. Good voice overall, but didn't adapt well to Stevie Wonder. 

10. Melissa McGhee: I just don't really care for her. I don't think she sings all that well. MY wife and I call her smokie voice. 

11. Bucky Covington: His poor voice quality really showed tonight. He's a rocker and country singer. He wasn't able to adapt. 

12. Kelli Pickler: I'd have to say the worst tonight was Kelli Pickler. Her voice was very monotone and quite boring. Even Simon said that. She showed no creativity. And I must say, she acted extremely dumb during her interview at the end.

----------


## Patrick

Feel free to give your preferences. 

My prediction for the winner of American Idol this year is Chris.   

I wouldn't be surprised if Chris and Taylor are the final two.

----------


## writerranger

I think it's hilarious how much attention this show gets in the media. I am so sick of "reality TV" I could scream. Cheap production costs, train the camera on the "real world" and they've got a TV program! Maybe I'm just too old to appreciate some of the tripe they call "music" on American Idol. But, whatever trips your trigger. The world would be a boring place if we were all the same. But I personally, just don't get it.

----------


## Patrick

In this thread, we discuss who we like on American Idol and why.

----------


## writerranger

Sorry. I thought I was on-topic by saying I don't like any of them - and why.

----------


## MadMonk

I think I am pretty much in line with your list Patrick, although I would put Melissa in between Mandisa and Paris and put Kevin on the bottom of the list.  Chris and Taylor were really good tonight.

----------


## Patrick

> Sorry. I thought I was on-topic by saying I don't like any of them - and why.


Oh, not a problem.  I was just trying to sway people into talking about the contestants after tonight's performance. 

I respect your opinions about reality shows.   For the most part, I agree with you 100%.  I miss the high cost dramas that used to rule television.

----------


## Faith

I think it will come down to Chris and Mandisa.  Chris is by far the best.

----------


## Patrick

> My votes went to Kellie Pickler; Yeah, she might have had a bad night, but which of the candidates has not had some bad time at one time or another. And Ole Simon would jump the Pope if he had the chance, so that is not much of a gauge.
> 
> I guess we have both ends of the spectrum represented here.


I don't believe either Chris or Taylor have had a bad night so far.   They're pure stars.  

Kellie wouldn't even know where her head was if it wasn't attached. 
Still she will be safe.

----------


## Patrick

> I think it will come down to Chris and Mandisa. Chris is by far the best.


I agree. Both of them are really good.  If I were putting money on it right now, I'd probably say Chris will be the next American Idol.

----------


## Jack

Katherine is a fine babe. And she can sing, inlike th elady that got pickled last night.

----------


## Faith

The tarantula eye lash problem was pretty funny.

----------


## escan

Why,oh, why is this Kevin kid continuing on?  He is unbelievably young, not very good and kinda funny looking.  That's not a slam (i'm kinda funny looking too  :Smile:  ), but I just don't get it....He's just not a superstar--a chess club president, maybe, but...how does he keep moving on?!?!?!

My picks are Chris and Paris, for the record.

----------


## Patrick

> Why,oh, why is this Kevin kid continuing on? He is unbelievably young, not very good and kinda funny looking. That's not a slam (i'm kinda funny looking too  ), but I just don't get it....He's just not a superstar--a chess club president, maybe, but...how does he keep moving on?!?!?!
> 
> My picks are Chris and Paris, for the record.


Kevin isn't the best, but he hasn't been the worst.   I think he's okay wth Josh Groban songs.   But,  agree he's no American Idol.  I still think Chris will win the whole thing.

----------


## Jack

I'm voting for Katherine McFever.

----------


## sweetdaisy

OMG!  Mandisa was AMAZING tonite!  WHOOO!  Go Mandisa!!!

Heck, even Simon told her the performance was sexy!

----------


## Karried

Chris rocked - even with a song like Walk the Line... he brought it (as Randy would say) .. I love his voice! He reminds me of Vin Deisel (sp?)  He can sing like my favorite 80's bands idols .. I know he is going to win..

----------


## Patrick

I think Lisa Tucker is going downhill.  And I'd say Bucky is going this week.

----------


## sweetdaisy

I would agree, Patrick.  Bucky sucks...I can't believe he's still on there!  And Lisa wasn't impressive, either.

I thought the first half of the show was amazing (with the exception of Bucky - what kind of a name is "Bucky" anyway?), and the second half of the show was simply "mediocre".

----------


## Patrick

Lisa has really disappointed me.  I really expected a lot from her in the beginning.   

Kevin reminds me a lot of Scott Savol from last year.  He's not the best singer out there by any means, and won't win, but seems like he has a lot of confidence and is having a good time. 

Kelli Pickler is still looking for her brain. 

Mandisa is always good!  She can wail.   I don't like Paris' immaturity, but I think she did well tonight as well.

----------


## kellekokid

I have to tape the show and by the time I see it the voting time is over which is no fun. But it's still fun to watch.  I'd have somebody call me with the numbers but they might get miffed at me if I spent my time calling instead of working! Anyhoo~~
I think Chris, Katherine and "Man-Diva" are my favorites.
I kinda liked Ace in a Constantine sort of way at first but now it seems like the seductive look at the camera is almost as important as the singing....although he did do better this week IMO  Hope he's not in the bottom 3 again.
Emmitt, is it?  and Taylor are always good too, intersting in a way, not sure what your gonna get with them. 
Bucky and Kevin are hard for me to watch for some reason. 
I think Lisa is cute and is enjoying being there but I'm thinking this might be her last night.
Not a Paris fan, she can sing that's for sure, just not real crazy about her.
Kellie just makes my head hurt trying to help her think. 
I'm thinking Bucky and Lisa are the ones leaving tonight.

----------


## sweetdaisy

Chris, Katherine, Mandisa, & Taylor.  LOVE THEM.  Paris was great last nite, but she's just SOOOOO young.

I have a tough time watching Elliott...his mouth seems to be full of really crooked teeth.  But he sings really well!

Has anyone noticed that when Kellie "dances", she always has her legs spread REALLY wide?  Kinda makes me wonder...  I hope she's not really that dumb, but I don't think I can give her the benefit of the doubt anymore.  

And Kevin...geez...the lisp and Chicken Little look are just too much for me to stomach anymore.  I need to start turning off the TV after my faves are done.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Faith

Yes she does spread her legs every time she dances.  My sister and I both have noticed that.

----------


## escan

I just keep thinking that any minute, all the other kids are going to yank Kevin off the stage and stick him in the gym lockers....doesn't he look like "that kid???"  He does bear an amazing resemblance to Chicken Little, huh?

----------


## sweetdaisy

> I just keep thinking that any minute, all the other kids are going to yank Kevin off the stage and stick him in the gym lockers....doesn't he look like "that kid???" He does bear an amazing resemblance to Chicken Little, huh?


The should give him a "swirley" and a wedgie and then throw him in the locker.   :Big Grin:   Awww...that's mean!

----------


## escan

But surprisingly funny!:tweeted:

----------


## sweetdaisy

YAY!  Kevin (aka Chicken Little) is HISTORY!  Now let's boot Bucky and get a real competition going!

----------


## Karried

I'm so glad that Chicken Little is history - I can't believe it SweetDaisy... I feel the same way about Elliot! I like his voice but God - get him a retainer! LOL

I still love Chris.. I'm loyal to the end

----------


## kellekokid

> I have a tough time watching Elliott...his mouth seems to be full of really crooked teeth. But he sings really well!


That's my thoughts on him too  I like his voice and the showmanship but he does need to spend some time at the dentist. Same for Bucky and a diction coach wouldn't hurt him any! IMO But I guess that's what makes him Bucky.  I hope Lisa can really bring it next week cause I like her spunk and spirit. 

How'd you like their commercial tonight?  I thought it was fun.  And you know Kevin had a great time with it all. I agree with Simon when he said he takes it all, the good comments and the bad, like a man.  I think he has a lot of confidence for such a young chicken little....

Wonder if they'll have an opening number where they all play their insturments like they did last year.  Don't you know Chris and Taylor have some fun jam sessions with the guitar and the harmonica?!

----------


## Patrick

Nice to see Chris moving on....your next American Idol.

----------


## Patrick

Okay, the top 10 are:   Ace, Bucky, Chris, Elliot, Katherine, Kellie, Lisa, Mandisa, Paris, Taylor.   Who is your favorite?

----------


## Faith

My favorites are;
Chris, Mandisa and Katherine

My prediction on the order the contestants will end up at is;

1) Chris 2) Kellie 3) Mandisa 4) Katherine 5) Paris 6) Taylor 7) Ace 8) Lisa 9) Elliot 10) Bucky

----------


## Patrick

My favorites are Chris and Katherine McPhee.  

I'd rank them in this order though if I were guessing how it will end up: 

1. Chris  2. Mandisa  3. Katherine  4. Taylor  5. Paris  6. Kellie 7. Elliot  8.  Ace  9. Lisa 10. Bucky

----------


## Keith

> My favorites are Chris and Katherine McPhee. 
> 
> I'd rank them in this order though if I were guessing how it will end up: 
> 
> 1. Chris 2. Mandisa 3. Katherine 4. Taylor 5. Paris 6. Kellie 7. Elliot 8. Ace 9. Lisa 10. Bucky


I finally got to watch it tonight, and here are my thoughts.

*Taylor*>>>Needs to go home
*Mandisa*>>Did a good job
*Elliot*t>>>So So...I wasn't very impressed.
*Paris*>>>Excellent....Yes, she is young, but she has talent.
*Ace*>>>No opinion
*Kellie*>>Did very well. She was wearing a very revealing blouse. Much movement and her boobies would have escaped.
*Chris*>>>I liked the way he sang tonight. 
*Katharine*>>>It sounded like she was trying to reach for notes.
*Bucky*>>>>He should have already been gone.

My favorite......*PARIS *

----------


## Patrick

I hate to disagree because I think Paris is an excellent singer, but I think she did absolutely horrible on that country song.  Just my opinion though.  

Taylor has been in a slump lately.  Not sure what his problem was. 

Katharine has had problems the last couple of weeks, although now she's trying the sexy look. 

Bucky was right in his comfort zone.  I don't think he's a good singer, but he does well with country music. 

Mandisa obviously wasn't in her comfort zone.  But she's still  a good singer. 

Chris is always good and will be your next American Idol. 

Kellie- Like Bucky, was in her comfort zone. 

Ace:  Ahhh...he wasn't bad.  But, not one of the top either. 

Elliott....I thought Elliott did a fine job, but I'm probably biased for him like Keith is, since he's my favorite at the moment.  I just think he's an incredibly humble guy...I know though...it's a singing competition. 


Bottom 3 this week......Katharine, Ace, and ?????

----------


## Patrick

Here are the current results from dialidol.com

1 Taylor Hicks 37.571 1.723 - 
2 Katharine McPhee 28.771 1.84 - 
3 Kellie Pickler 28.336 1.846 - 
4 Chris Daughtry 27.107 1.862 - 
5 Ace Young 23.879 1.902 - 
6 Bucky Covington 23.229 1.911 - 
7 Paris Bennett 19.171 1.96 - 
8 Elliott Yamin 14.286 2.019 - 
9 Mandisa 13.264 2.031 -

----------


## Patrick

Looks like dialidol.com got it right. 

Sad to see Mandisa go. I thought she sung way better than Bucky, and some of the others. But, this is no longer a singing competition.

----------


## sweetdaisy

At the risk of getting fussed at, I just want to say that I was surprised by how well most of the contestants did tonite.  I wasn't expecting much from "Queen night", but it was pretty good overall.

Hope I didn't offend anyone.

----------


## MadMonk

Taylor kicked butt again tonight.  Far better than any of the others IMHO.

----------


## kellekokid

I'm with you sweetdaisy....kinda wondered what we'd end up with tonight but I did like them all, well except for Taylor...sorry MadMonk. (and apparently the rest of the voting folks)
I was off work early this evening and was able to call all night long....very strange to rarely very rarely get a busy signal no matter who I called about. 
here's the listings from the dialidol.com that Patrick told us about last week. It proved to be correct for Mandisa last week~~
1 Taylor Hicks  51.677 
2  Kellie Pickler  47.083  
3  Paris Bennett 45.135
4 Elliott Yamin 41.198
5 Chris Daughtry 38.729
6 Katharine McPhee 38.094
7 Bucky Covington 27.813
8 Ace Young 27.74

----------


## MadMonk

That list pretty much sums things up for me.  The only exceptions are that I'd swap the places for Paris and Elliot and have Bucky leave instead of Ace.  I think Ace just chose a bad of song and wasn't able to pull it off.

----------


## Karried

I still like Chris but I wish he would mix it up a bit... I missed last .. what did he sing?

----------


## escan

A title song from one of their albums...I think it was Innuendo....really obscure (as obscure as a title song can be  :Smile: ), never played live....

----------


## Patrick

> At the risk of getting fussed at, I just want to say that I was surprised by how well most of the contestants did tonite. I wasn't expecting much from "Queen night", but it was pretty good overall.
> 
> Hope I didn't offend anyone.


sweetdaisy, you're welcome to say anything you'd like on this site.

----------


## Patrick

By the way, dialidol hasn't been too accurate in the past, but it's still fun to watch.

----------


## Patrick

Here is the upddate after voting closed across all coasts: 

1 Taylor Hicks   31.381.634
2 Kellie Pickler  27.9121.675
3 Paris Bennett  26.2981.694
4 Elliott Yamin  24.4041.715
5 Katharine McPhee  22.551.736
6 Chris Daughtry 22.4041.738
7 Bucky Covington 16.5851.802
8 Ace Young  16.311.805

It will be either Ace or Bucky.  Looks like the results are too close to call.

----------


## sweetdaisy

Bucky's gone.

----------


## Uptown

I'm really not surprised.   Bucky had no verbrato at all.

----------


## MadMonk

I'm glad Bucky is gone.  I was surprised that Elliot was in the bottom three though.

----------


## Uptown

I think this Okiman dude needs to try out for Idol.

----------


## Karried

Chris was awesome tonight - Finally he departs from his 80' s  tunes!! It was great 

What a Wonderful World - very beautifully done imo... 

I love you Chris!!! Hope you win!!

----------


## Keith

> Chris was awesome tonight - Finally he departs from his 80' s tunes!! It was great 
> 
> What a Wonderful World - very beautifully done imo... 
> 
> I love you Chris!!! Hope you win!!


Even Simon liked Chris tonight. I have to admit, Chris did do a good job. Paris did very well also......and Simon said she did "terrific."

----------


## MadMonk

Nearly everyone did very well tonight.  Kelly blew it, but I think she has too much of a fan base now to be dropped.  Maybe Elliot will go?  Its a tough call this week.  I guess we'll have to see where dialidol.com stands.

----------


## Patrick

I thought Katherine was superb tonight.  Simon even said she made the rest of the field look amateur.

----------


## Patrick

Here are the latest results from DialIdol:   Looks like they say Ace is going home.  

*DialIdol*
*Rank* *Idol* *Score* *Margin Of Error*
1-2 Taylor Hicks 53.899 1.761-
1-2 Elliott Yamin 51.626 1.803-
3-4 Kellie Pickler 48.667 1.858-
3-4 Katharine McPhee 46.929 1.889-
5-6 Chris Daughtry 45.535 1.914-
5-6 Paris Bennett 42.525 1.966-
7 Ace Young 35.162 2.088-

----------


## Patrick

My guess is that Ace, Elliott, and Paris will be in the bottom 3.

----------


## sweetdaisy

Doing the "Happy Dance" that Ace is gone!  But astonished that Paris and Chris were in the bottom 3!!!

How on EARTH is Kellie staying in there?  After "butchering it" (her own words!)???

----------


## Patrick

> Doing the "Happy Dance" that Ace is gone! But astonished that Paris and Chris were in the bottom 3!!!
> 
> How on EARTH is Kellie staying in there? After "butchering it" (her own words!)???


What, what....that's mean and crude that you'd say anything negative about Kellie. 
Ha Ha! Just kidding. Just playing with you sweetdaisy.  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 


I completely agree with your post.

----------


## Karried

Oh no... maybe Chris needs to go back to the 80s!  Boo, hoo... I thought he was good... I was shocked that he was in the bottom.. I think everyone was.. Ace is cute, he will succeed in the future I think.

----------


## Uptown

I think the bottom three is somewhat rigged. Sure, Ace had the lowest number of votes, but I'm not sure about the other two.  Every once in awhile they probably throw more popular contestants in the bottom 3 to encourage their fans to vote more for them.

----------


## sweetdaisy

You may be on to something there, Uptown. I fail to understand how Katherine (she's amazing & consistent every week) has been in the bottom 3 a few times, and how Chirs made it there this time. It's so strange. And Kellie! ACK! 

Patrick, you're just naughty for your comments.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

"I'm a mink!" You're an imbecile, Kellie

----------


## Patrick

> You may be on to something there, Uptown. I fail to understand how Katherine (she's amazing & consistent every week) has been in the bottom 3 a few times, and how Chirs made it there this time. It's so strange. And Kellie! ACK! 
> 
> Patrick, you're just naughty for your comments.   
> 
> "I'm a mink!" You're an imbecile, Kellie


We can always bring Kevin back in place of Kellie!   :Big Grin:   Just kidding.  

Hey, I agree completely with you about Katherine and Chris.

----------


## sweetdaisy

So what'd you kids think about tonite?  Pretty good, overall.  I thought Taylor & Katherine did very well even though the judges weren't impressed.

Once again, Kellie sucked.  fortunately, her performance wasn't memorable, so it didn't ruin "Unchained Melody" for me...although her stupid comments about the pottery scene in "Ghost" may have destroyed the movie for me.   :Wink: 

Chris was great and so was Elliot!  Paris didn't impress me much, as I can't really remember her performance.  

What are the bets on bottom 3 this week?  Fingers crossed that the Pickle is going home.

----------


## Patrick

First off, Keith, yup, I ended up staying home from the Arts Festival to watch. I just couldn't miss it. 

Regardless of who I liked before, Elliott really moved me tonight. Not only did he give Paula tears, he gave me chills up my spine. I was really moved by his performance. 

Chris was excellent as usual. Brian Adams was a great pick for him. 

I really thought the song Taylor picked fit his voice well. I thought he actually sounded like the actual singer of "Just Once,"  James Ingram. 

I know the judges said Katherine was no Whitney Houston, but I thought she really wailed tonight. I didn't think she was as good as the guys, but she was still good. 

Paris really didn't move me tonight. She some some Barbara Streisand song. Barbara is really difficult to sing after, and I think it was a poor song choice. She had some pitch problems. 

I'd have to say Kellie was the worst tonight, and the worst I've ever seen her. Absolutely no emotion whatsoever. Extremely monotone. 

My bottom 2: Paris and Kellie. I'm really hoping Kellie goes home.

----------


## Patrick

Here are the current results from Dialidol.com

1-2      Taylor Hicks            0560.138    2.02
1-3      Chris Daughtry        0659.569     2.035
2-4(B3)  Elliott Yamin            0255.508     2.135
3-4(B3)  Katharine McPhee    0151.323     2.233
5-6(B3)   Kellie Pickler            0344.8       2.378
5-6(B3)   Paris Bennett           0440.154    2.476

----------


## Keith

> First off, Keith, yup, I ended up staying home from the Arts Festival to watch. I just couldn't miss it. 
> 
> Regardless of who I liked before, Elliott really moved me tonight. Not only did he give Paula tears, he gave me chills up my spine. I was really moved by his performance. 
> 
> Chris was excellent as usual. Brian Adams was a great pick for him. 
> 
> I really thought the song Taylor picked fit his voice well. I thought he actually sounded like the actual singer of "Just Once," James Ingram. 
> 
> I know the judges said Katherine was no Whitney Houston, but I thought she really wailed tonight. I didn't think she was as good as the guys, but she was still good. 
> ...


You dirty dog.....:tweeted:
 I bet you get the couch tonight, especially since you didn't take your wife to the arts festival. Oooh, I sure would not want to be in your shoes tonight....... :Poke:  

Anyway, I did get to watch some of American Idol this evening. Here are my picks.

Elliot, Chris, and Taylor, all did outstanding. I was very impressed.

Katharine did not do as well as I thought she could have.

Paris dissappointed me tonight. It definitely was not one of her best performances.

Kellie is history, IMHO. She butchered the song, and didn't seem like herself. She said she was a little nervous this evening......maybe she was not comfortable with the song she sang. 

I hate to say this, but I agree with Patrick. I believe Kellie and Paris will be the bottom two.

----------


## Patrick

Actually we went to the Arts Festival, we just went after the show.  Am I out of the dog house now?

----------


## Patrick

sweetdaisy, you need to go on American Idol next go around. We'll all vote for you.   That way you can show them that not all blondes are like Kellie!

----------


## Keith

> sweetdaisy, you need to go on American Idol next go around. We'll all vote for you. That way you can show them that not all blondes are like Kellie!


Ouch......now you are out of the doggy house with your wife, but you are now in the doggy house with sweetdaisy :LolLolLolLol:  

Well, well, look at the time......why am I still up? Patrick, you are a bad influence on me. Do you want me to give you a wake up call at 5:15 in the morning? I have a feeling you will be dreaming about American Idol.

Yawn................ :Bedtime:

----------


## Patrick

> but you are now in the doggy house with sweetdaisy


Wha?   I'm confused!   :Confused:       All I said was sweetdaisy was intelligent!   

Anyways, sweetdaisy,  :Yourock:

----------


## sweetdaisy

Oh honey!  I have enough sense to know better than to ever try and sing in public.  The only song I can even muster for karaoke (and that's after a few shots of "liquid courage") is "Jose Cuervo".  LOVE THAT SONG.  Was singing it when I was in middle school, even though I didn't know what it was.   :Big Grin:   Anyway, I wouldn't even hold a candle to the "Pickle" and her singing "talent".

I pray that Kellie goes home tonite...she's a "has been", IMO.

----------


## Karried

Chris was incredible tonight.. I really think he should win.. he reminds me of  Vin Deisel but cuter. 

What did Elliot sing? I missed that. 

Why do we always get cruddy weather for the Art's Festival?

----------


## Patrick

> Why do we always get cruddy weather for the Art's Festival?


I agree.  It was freezing last night.  We bolted for the car after about 30 minutes.

----------


## sweetdaisy

C'mon, guys!  It's the one time during the year that we can count on rain!  I've actually been looking forward to the Arts Festival in hopes that we can get some relief for our parched earth!

It was cold last nite, though.  I made the mistake of going outside wearing scrubs and immediately turned around to get a sweatshirt.

----------


## kellekokid

> C'mon, guys! It's the one time during the year that we can count on rain! I've actually been looking forward to the Arts Festival in hopes that we can get some relief for our parched earth!
> 
> It was cold last nite, though. I made the mistake of going outside wearing scrubs and immediately turned around to get a sweatshirt.


I just gotta know where you wearing heels with those scrubs? hehe

I'm not gonna get to watch tonight but I'm hoping this will be the last night for Kellie. She makes my ears hurt!

----------


## Patrick

Hooray, Kellie is gone.  

For those of you that missed it: 

1. Chris and Katherine were the top 2. 
2. Elliott and Taylor were in the next group
3. Paris and Kellie were in the bottom 2.

----------


## sweetdaisy

Kellekokid, surprisingly, I wasn't wearing heels!!!   :Big Grin: 

HURRAH, Pickler is gone!!!  YAY!!!

And another note for those of you who missed it, Simon apologized to Katherine for being overly harsh!  FANTASTIC!

----------


## Patrick

sweetdaisy, who is your favorite at the moment? 

I know Keith likes Paris, and I like Elliot. 

I actually think the remaining 5 are all good.  

I'm willing to bet Paris leaves next week though.  

If I were to rank, not on my order of preference, but the order I think they're currently in overall, I'd have to say: 

1. Chris
2. Taylor  (wasn't near the top this week but has been for most of the show)
3. Katherine
4. Elliott
5. Paris

----------


## sweetdaisy

My favorites:

1. Katherine - she's amazing! poised, pretty, and an fantastic voice
2. Taylor - still love Taylor, though I don't think he'll win.
3. Chris (I haven't heard good things about his behavior outside of the show...mostly that he's really obnoxious)
4. Elliott - he was really good this week.
5. Paris - too young

But Patrick, you're probably correct with picking Chris first. He'll probably win this season. If he does, I think Kat will be a close second.

BTW, I'm going to the ARTS FESTIVAL TONITE!!!!  WHOO HOO!!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Patrick

Very interesting night tonight. I think the results are about right on DialIdol. Katherine really messed up her first song, and Paris, although decent, is still not up there. 

Here's the latest from DialIdol.com. It's still early though, so I'll post the latest results later tonight. 

1Taylor Hicks65.2651.844-
2-3(B3)Chris Daughtry55.6182.084-
2-3(B3)Elliott Yamin55.3972.09-
4-5(B3)Katharine McPhee50.4552.235-
4-5(B3)Paris Bennett45.972.334-

----------


## Patrick

BTW, sweetdaisy, I think Taylor is everyone's personal favorite.  He's incredibly unique.  I wouldn't have a problem at all if he won!

----------


## Keith

> BTW, sweetdaisy, I think Taylor is everyone's personal favorite. He's incredibly unique. I wouldn't have a problem at all if he won!


After watching it tonight, I would say that the winner will either be Chris or Taylor. My wife's favorite is Taylor. 

It looked like Paula was sober tonight.....

----------


## Patrick

> It looked like Paula was sober tonight.....


LOL!. 

Keith, I hate to say this...I do thing Paris can sing, but it really disappointed me tonight that they had to bleep her out because she said sh*t in her song.

----------


## Patrick

Here are the final results from dialidol: 

1Taylor Hicks50.1681.761-
2-3(B3)Elliott Yamin42.2241.896-
2-3(B3)Chris Daughtry41.9161.901-
4-5(B3)Katharine McPhee37.7941.967-
4-5(B3)Paris Bennett35.1122.009-

----------


## sweetdaisy

OH NO!  Katharine is in the bottom two???  WHAAAA!!!  Loved her second song last nite.  She did a great job!

I'm getting a little tired of Chris and Elliott.  Don't know what the deal is, but I'm just not real excited by them anymore.   :Frown: 

Paris is going home tonite. (Though I think she's done great!)

----------


## Karried

Wow, what song had that word in?  it I missed it last night!  What did Chris sing? What was the theme of the night and the star helping them..  I missed it all!

----------


## floater

Well, they had two songs to do. The first set's theme was a song from the year they were born. I'm not sure what the second set was (the same theme?). I'm with sweetdaisy, Katherine's my pick -- she had me at her audition. I see Elliott, Chris, and Kat as the final three.

----------


## Patrick

They're all good. I'm not sure who will win at this point. Taylor still seems to be the most popular among fans. 

Karrie, Chris did okay last night, but the judges told him his voice was about to crash on the last song. I think he'll be safe this week. 

Katherine is cool, but her first song wasn't great. I think she picked up points on the second song though. 

Elliott was average this week. Nothing spectacular, but didn't make any mistakes either. 

Paris decided to show her black side this week. And yeah, they had to bleep her out during her first song, because the song had a cuss word in it. 

I still think Chris will win it all though. Based on public support, Taylor has a shot though. 

It's interesting but a white guy has never won the competition.

----------


## sweetdaisy

each time I look at this thread today, Katharine's second song pops into my head.  She did a fantastic job with that and then having the guys with the box drums was icing on the cake.

----------


## Patrick

> each time I look at this thread today, Katharine's second song pops into my head. She did a fantastic job with that and then having the guys with the box drums was icing on the cake.


I completely agree.   Has to be one of the most unique performances I've seen on Idol this year.  Kudos to Katherine.  I hope it's enough to give her another week.  


By the way, I hope no one took offense to my comments above about Paris trying to be black.   My attempt was not to be racist.  I was just stating the obvious.

----------


## Patrick

Results from tonight:   Kevin Covais and Anthony Federov returned and sung a duet as the 4-eyed clan!   Both replaced Chris and Taylor who were voted off tonight.  

Okay, totally joking.   

Bottom 2 was Elliott and Paris.  

Paris left tonight.

----------


## sweetdaisy

You are not right, Patrick!  Silly boy!

So glad it was Paris who left tonite.  Did anyone notice her speaking voice was considerably lower and less "babyish" when she talked to Ryan this evening?

And, I was happy to see that dialidol was wrong about Ms. Kat!  She was NOT in the bottom two after all.

----------


## Patrick

I wondered if she was going to shed a tear or two. When other folks have been voted off, they've shown her and she's always shedding a tear.

----------


## Patrick

Okay, folks. I've decided.  Do they allow write ins for AI. If so I think we should all vote for Paula.

----------


## sweetdaisy

So who watched and what'd you think?

I think Simon was extremely hard on Katherine tonite.   :Frown:   I still think she's great, but she just didn't do that great with Elvis songs...not her genre.

Elliott looks like an elf.  The guy has a great voice, but I just cannot get into WATCHING him perform.

Chris was great as usual...especially the first song.  Taylor had a great time and I loved him too.

Paula is a freak and I don't understand why she still has a job.

----------


## Patrick

As much as I like her, I think Katherine should go home after tonight. In the first song, she couldn't even remember her lyrics. In her 2nd song, she struggled to reach the high notes. It was horrible. As much as I think she's a good singer, I just don't think she should stay based on tonight alone. 

Chris, Taylor, and Elliott all had flawless performances.

I think Elliott and Kat will be in the bottom 2.  Who gets voted off is anyone's guess.

----------


## Keith

> As much as I like her, I think Katherine should go home after tonight. In the first song, she couldn't even remember her lyrics. In her 2nd song, she struggled to reach the high notes. It was horrible. As much as I think she's a good singer, I just don't think she should stay based on tonight alone. 
> 
> Chris, Taylor, and Elliott all had flawless performances.
> 
> I think Elliott and Kat will be in the bottom 2. Who gets voted off is anyone's guess.


I think Katharine is up on the chopping block because of her poor performance tonight.

The other three did have flawless performances, so it is anybody's guess at this point.

----------


## Patrick

DialIdol predicts that either Chris or Katherine is going home.  

1-2Taylor Hicks61.9431.697-

1-2Elliott Yamin60.2161.735-

3-4Katharine McPhee54.1361.863-

3-4Chris Daughtry53.421.877-

----------


## sweetdaisy

:Frown:   It'll be Kat.  We'll see, though.

I can't imagine Chris being voted out.

----------


## Patrick

> I can't imagine Chris being voted out.


I can't either.  Regardless of what DialIdol says, I still think Katherine and Elliott will be in the bottom 2.  At this point, anyone could leave.

----------


## Patrick

Well, the votes are in, and Dial Idol was correct.   Taylor and Elliott were in the top 2.  Chris and Kat were in the bottom 2.   

And Chris left us tonight.  

I'm really shocked.

----------


## Karried

Nnooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !!!

----------


## Patrick

Did you vote Karrie?

----------


## Keith

> Well, the votes are in, and Dial Idol was correct. Taylor and Elliott were in the top 2. Chris and Kat were in the bottom 2. 
> 
> And Chris left us tonight. 
> 
> I'm really shocked.


Man, this things gotta be rigged. This ain't right.

----------


## sweetdaisy

The only negative I have to say about Chris is that all of his songs sounded the same.  It got a little old for me.

I am really shocked, though.  I couldn't believe it...

Taylor still holds his record of never being in the bottom 2 or 3.  INTERESTING.

----------


## Patrick

You know, it's interesting that you mention that sweetdaisy.  I told my wife last night that the reason Chris probably got voted off is because people were getting tired of the same old rock songs.  Seems like when he started the competition he sung a variety of songs, and in the last few weeks he sung nothing but rock songs.   I think maybe he needed to go outside the box a little.  

One thing you have to realize, more people tend to like pop music than hard rock.  

The advantage Taylor has is that he's sung a variety of songs, fast and slow.   I think that helps him.  Same for Katherine.

----------


## ImproveOKC

I personally think Katherine is a babe.   That's why she will win American Idol.   Just like Kelli Pickler shoud have.

----------


## sweetdaisy

> Just like Kelli Pickler shoud have.


 :Eek:    GROSS.  She's icky.

----------


## Patrick

Looks like the results from Dial Idol this week are too close to call and the bottom 2 is within the margin of error.   I really don't think it matters because Taylor is going to win it all anyways. 

1Taylor Hicks41.6071.637-


2-3Katharine McPhee37.691.691-


2-3Elliott Yamin37.1171.699-

----------


## floater

Taylor still reminds me, as Simon said, of a very good karaoke singer. And he physically works harder than any other candidate to distinguish himself. I still don't know who Taylor's fan base will be, but obviously some people are voting for him.

I think DialIdol has it right, and that Elliott will go. He's got vocals, but I don't see any marketability. He's not quite Michael Buble or Darryl Hall.

Simon lofted the perfect ball for Kat to hit out of the park. I knew her rendition of Somewhere Over the Rainbow was special, and the judges confirmed it when they said it was the best performance of the season.

Taylor and Kat in the finals, with Taylor winning.

----------


## Patrick

The interesting thing is that all 3 judges said on different TV programs this past week that Elliott had the best vocals and was the best of the 3.   Simon said this on Oprah, Randy on The View, and Paula to the general media. 

I do think Taylor has a unique voice, but as far as vocals go, I don't think he's better than Chris was. 

Overall, I still think Chris was the best of the 4.   I think he got robbed.

----------


## Rambo

I think Kat should still get voted off.  People are quick to forget her performance last week. It was the worst of anyone's.

----------


## floater

> Overall, I still think Chris was the best of the 4.   I think he got robbed.


Kat's my favorite, but I agree. I think AI thought he would finally be the rock guy they could place.

----------


## Rambo

My problem with Kat is that she needs to wear a bra.  I'm tired of seeing her boobs shake.

----------


## Patrick

I'm an Elliott fan, but I think he'll probably be leaving tonight.

----------


## Patrick

Well kiddos, looks like things are set up now for a landslide Taylor win next week.  It's been speculated that most of the Elliott fans will vote for Taylor.   Several from the news media have already called it a win for Taylor.  

And the winner of 2006 American Idol is.....Drum roll please........

Taylor Hicks!

----------


## kellekokid

> And the winner of 2006 American Idol is.....Drum roll please........
> 
> Taylor Hicks!


Oh I sooo hope not! This is one person not on the soul patrol. Never did get in to just the sound of Taylor and watching him is like watching a spastic crazy wildman...just makes me uncomfortable. 

My votes, as many as I can get through, are going for Kat.

----------


## Faith

I think Mandisa had the best vocals of all this season.  My personal favorite is definitely Chris.  As far as the finale next week goes I hope Kat wins.  I think her and Taylor both have, for the most part, given it their all to make it to the top 2.

----------


## Patrick

At this point I really don't care who wins, but I just predicted a Taylor win because all of the news media organizations have already called it, and Taylor has always been #1 in the voting, and has never been in the bottom. 

It's all up to the public though.

Strangely, a white guy has never won the competition.

----------


## Oki_Man5

It will be strange if Taylor wins because of his dancing and not totally his voice; yeah! I think the frenzy over him is his acting.

My votes go to Kat.  By the way, her not wearing a bra does not hurt her in my eyes.

----------


## Patrick

> By the way, her not wearing a bra does not hurt her in my eyes.


LOL!  True!  By the way, welcome back Oki_Man.     So are Ace and Kellie together now?  That's the new rumor, anyhow.

----------


## floater

Man, I still don't know where Taylor is getting the votes. His prancing is winning the votes, not his voice. I agree with the others, though, he'll win. Kat has the superior chops, but she shoots too high with her songs. If did all of next week's songs gently and on the floor, she might have a shot  :Wink:  

Last night's close percentages I think came from a lot of Taylor fans voting for Elliott, although it still may have humbled Taylor a little bit.

----------


## Rambo

Yeah, Taylor has the competition in the bag.   He may not have the best voice, but his voice is different.   It will sound good on record.

----------


## Keith

Well, the votes are in, and the winner is..............Taylor Hicks. It didn't surprise me, however, I really did want Katharine to win.

----------


## Patrick

Soul Patrol!  :Smile: 
I'm really glad Taylor won.  Very humble and fun guy!

----------

